# harmonic balancer/underdrive



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello guys, have tried to google a lot about harmonic balancer.

is it worth getting one with underdrive 25% (heard some opinions that a good harmonic balancer are better for the engine than the stock one)?

Which brand in case you recommend it, SLP, summit racing?

how hard is it to install a new one, never found a guide for it.. guess you have to remove the radiator??

thanks in advance


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had a good experience with an UD pulley. Only used them on a couple cars, both had problems and were changed back. 
If your not at the track 100% of the time I wouldn't waste your time or money, you won't notice anything on the street and maybe a hundredth of a second or two in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've heard very mixed things, but I wouldn't mind seeing a dyno before and after install to verify my thoughts that it has minimual gains.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Actually there is a dyno*

From highperformancepontiac.com... i got the link saved on another computer.. could post it here if you want it (they got the crappiest search engine ever so you better save the link if you manage to google something good up )

The conclusion was approx 7 hp with SLP underdrive pulley.

However that is not the primary reason that i would like to change it. Its because of reliability and less wear on the components. However i would hate to see the gto boil aswell...

I am leaning towards your opinion Rukee.. it feels lika a waste of money.

Anyone got an opinion about the reliability of the original piece?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Put a ported intake on, you'll gain more HP and keep the reliability.


----------

